

The Decline and Fall of Agile - bdfh42
http://jamesshore.com/Blog/The-Decline-and-Fall-of-Agile.html

======
gamble
Color me cynical, but I suspect that the characteristics of Agile that made it
attractive to management are the ones that lead to failure. Management looks
at Agile and thinks, hey, we can stuff a bunch of interchangeable programmers
in a tiny war room and get them pounding out code immediately - none of that
'measure twice, cut once' nonsense - just fingers on the keyboard and reams of
code pounded out from day one.

~~~
joshwa
Managers love measurement. With all the story point values and burndown charts
and iteration numbers, Agile is an overzealous PM or Engineering Director's
wet dream.

All the dessert, none of the vegetables. On my project for my employer we're
using 'agile' planning methods but we're not releasing the iteration builds to
the users at all, and we have a fixed delivery date that Must Not Change. I
call it 'Agile Waterfall'.

------
gaius
Not a moment too soon.

